# "Ole Reliable"



## Eagledriver (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is a video of "Ole Reliable" in action. While not a modern military weapon, it was in use during America's Civil War and later in the Indian 
wars by some troops. It is viewable on Quicktime player. 
m_gun;

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Irving/?action=view&current=Video003.flv


----------



## Hollis (Aug 12, 2006)

Eagledriver said:
			
		

> Here is a video of "Ole Reliable" in action. While not a modern military weapon, it was in use during America's Civil War and later in the Indian
> wars by some troops. It is viewable on Quicktime player.
> m_gun;
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Irving/?action=view&current=Video003.flv


 
Thanks for the video. 

A side note on the Civil war Sharps, a very prized rifle to have been issued.  

The '57 Sharps was issued to the USSS,  "Berdans".  Originally they were issued .58 caliber Colt Revolving rifles (name is off) Berdan wanted the Sharps with duel triggers and traded the sword bayonet for a socket bayonet because the Army would not pay the difference.

The '57 Sharps rifle was a combustible cartridge, same with the Sharps carbine used in the Cavalry.  Originally they used Maynard primers, but they were unreliable and soldiers used the "top hat" style.


Rate of fire was 10 rounds per minute in any position. A vast superiority over the musket at 3 rounds per minute in the standing position to something less than a round per minuter in the prone position.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Stephanie*

I would like to express  aprctpiaeion to the writer for bailing me out of this challenge. As a result of checking through the search engines and obtaining things that were not productive, I thought my entire life was done. Existing minus the approaches to the problems you have resolved by means of your entire posting is a serious case, and ones that could have negatively damaged my career if I hadn't noticed your website. Your knowledge and kindness in touching every aspect was very helpful. I don't know what I would have done if I hadn't come across such a point like this. I can at this point look ahead to my future. Thank you so much for the high quality and sensible help. I won't be reluctant to propose your site to anybody who would like guide about this problem.


----------

